# Buyers Regret...



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

So I did something the other day that I regretted doing after I walked out of the door. I bought an Omega Seamaster Automatic watch at Jaredâ€™s. Iâ€™ve been in LUST with this watch forever and love it. So pretty and sexy! I went in and tried one on and looked at it. Normally at the Omega store at the Gallery the same watch goes for $5,000 plus. Jaredâ€™s had them for like $3,100 with tax and what not. I was like oh heck ya! Then they told me they had a payment plan. Put 20% down and blah blah blah you have a year interest free to pay it off. So I jumped on it. It would be like $240 a month or around that. $120 out of each paycheck. I spend more on beer and eating out a month then a watch payment. So I bought it and walked out the door. 
When I got into my car though I felt so guilty and irresponsible that I almost Puked. Ya I know kind of dramatic. But thatâ€™s how I felt. I called a friend and her and I met at a local place to have a beer and some food by the water. We talked it over and I showed her my watch . I explained to her how bad and guilty I felt for spending this much money on a watch that tells timeâ€¦but I loved it but I hate making payments. 

The weird thing is that I bought a scope for a rifle for 1k and love it and felt no guilt about that. Iâ€™d wear the watch a lot more then shoot the rifle. So IDK. Do you guys every feel guilty about buying things? Should I have felt that bad for treating myself? Should I go back and get it? I ended up returning the watch and got a full refund. So that was really nice. But I still want it. 

Thanks just wanted to share with you guys. Here is a pic of the love now goneâ€¦.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Appears that you are left-handed as well.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Spooley said:


> Appears that you are left-handed as well.


 Very good chance he is right handed.....the young children (teens to mid 40's) wear their watches on the right wrist, even if right handed for some unknown reason. Looks ridiculous to me, but they think it's cool. 
Crazy ain't it??


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Wait till' u decide to buy a Rolex, that's nothing bro.....


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Waste of money to me, but to each his own. Your money, do what you want.


----------



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm left handed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

Think of all the fishing stuff you could buy...or upgrades on the boat...


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

don't feel bad .. wait until Jared talk u into an engagement ring
lust .. it's a sin i cant afford


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Most people spend money they don't have to buy things they don't need to impress people they don't like so go for it ! You have a lot of company.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Got the time?


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

If you can pay cash for it 
and it does not hurt to spend that much on a watch. 
Then go for it.
If Not you should not buy it.

I personally have found things I thought I really wanted to buy did not make me all that happy for very long after I did.

Stuff does not matter all that much to me anymore.
You are young and still have lots of lessons to learn in life.

Time is the most important asset you have. Once you spend time you cannot buy time back for any price.
You do not need an expensive watch to remind you of how fast you are spending time. 
A more reasonable priced watch will do that just fine.
or
Just look at your phone for the time.

I also like what LaddH posted. Very True.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

A watch or a boat or any other "BIG" ticket item is far cheaper than a divorce. After one, you will be able to write a book on buyers remorse.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Buy it when you can pay cash and remember, whoever dies with the most toys wins....


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Really doesn't make any difference if your dead.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

You can get one that looks just like it at a flea market for $9.95 and no one will know the difference.....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Is this for real? Should have kept the watch. Don't know what you do for a living but a nice watch says a lot in client meetings, customer interactions etc. 3k is nothing for a watch. The payments were interest free and it sounded like you could afford it! Also, it would be a loan paid off and help your credit score. 

Biggest question is how far did you get with the female friend after drinks, LOL!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Avoid impulse purchases.

$3100 at 7% would be >$46,000 when you reach retirement age.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I always spend the big bucks for bling.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm not a watch fan, I have a phone with the time on it. I personally would have spent that money on something else but if it makes you happy then go for it!! Your making the money and your spending it so all that matters if that you think it's worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

A watch? I didn't know they still made those things.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Very nice*

1. You have wanted it a long time. Not an impulse purchase.
2. You have a plan to pay it out interest free in only a year.
3. You will be an old man and still love and use that watch every day.

Done deal. Nothing left to do but enjoy it.
.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnboat said:


> 1. You have wanted it a long time. Not an impulse purchase.
> 2. You have a plan to pay it out interest free in only a year.
> 3. You will be an old man and still love and use that watch every day.
> 
> ...


 I agree.

Go back and buy it.

This is why we work, to have the things we want.......


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

.....


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Better to buy with guilt the sell with guilt its hard to get what u sold back but at lease u have a nice watch.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Goags said:


> I always spend the big bucks for bling.


Think you need to reset that watch there, you're runnin a little behind....


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Are all your bills paid up? Food in the pantry? Roof over your head? Gas in the tank? If Yes to all, then spend your money as you please. Nice watch.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

My dad gave me a Rolex he bought the same year I was born. I've never been a jewelry person, not even a watch. First time I wore it I scratched the crystal. My younger brother was thinking of buying one a few years later and I gave him my dads. 7 years ago when I retired that same brother gave me a new .45 auto. Expensive watches look nice but I'd tear one up. Love the 45...


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

You brought it back, you answered your own question. Ahhhhh Grashoppa, you are doing well ;-)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

IDK but you gots some hairy arms bro. LOL


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

I just check the time on my phone. Interest free


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> IDK but you gots some hairy arms bro. LOL


Bowler?


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> I agree.
> 
> Go back and buy it.
> 
> This is why we work, to have the things we want.......


X-2

you sir have hit the nail right on the head !


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Brother...I got bit by the watch bug years ago. Name one, I probably have one. It's my thing.

As long as you can afford it in your budget, go for it. Some folks smoke $200 a month in cigarettes, you bought a watch.

By the way....have you fondled the Planet Orange Ceramic in Platinum? I have....oh boy..., LOL.

I took a turn several years ago and now like watches that are unique. I mean, how many rolexes do you see every day? It seems everyone has one.....IF it's real.

Check these out.... www.bohlinmade.com. Click in "for him", then "watches" at the top of the main page. You can build your own on line. Made right here in Texas. Unique. As good of a watch as the Omega, less expensive, and not every wannabe is wearing one...


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Research the best price out there and go get one. 
Not sure of the resale value on Omega but I suspect it is good and something you could pass down to your children. 
I bought a Rolex in the 90's and it has tripled in value. 

I have my grandfather's 18k gold Seamaster. Must be from the 50's or early 60's. I will pass both of those watches to my son eventually. I think a good watch is the perfect family heirloom, and something you can wear every day for the rest of your life. 
Live a little. 

But rule of thumb- Never consult your girlfriend on finances. You do what you want.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

Brete said:


> Buy it when you can pay cash and remember, whoever dies with the most toys wins....


The actual quote is-

"whoever dies with the most toys, still dies"


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I see it as your money so do as you want, but if you are a sibling, parent or good friend don't come ask me for a few dollars till pay day since you are a little short to pay the bills.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry, I'll try to remember that in the future.....thx.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I got bit some years ago and bought a Rolex stainless submariner (run of the mill) and a Submariner sea dweller ....love Rolex's.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

How about that, I got the same exact watch and I'm left handed too. Don't feel bad, that watch will last you a lifetime and your kids lifetime if it's taken care of. Mines in the shop being serviced because the somehow it got moisture in it. Good luck and congrats


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

It looks a lot like my Timex.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am not a jewelry person. I bought a cheap ring a few months back which is the only jewelry I have worn in many years. But I waste a ton of money on other non-necessities. Do I need 15 Curado's locked up in a gun safe? It is your preference and priority. 

I often say that "Old sayings got to be old sayings because they are true." The saying I refer to now is "The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys."


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Back in my single day's I bought 2 Tag's. Still wear them. I like the Tag's since I have a small wrist. I like Omega's & other brands too. I say go back & get it.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

If you put this much thought into your retirement you will be alright. Now if a watch is priority over retirement then you have a long road ahead of you.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Financing a watch...Really??? :spineyes:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Financing a watch...Really??? :spineyes:


Yes, really you read it here:rotfl:
To the OP, whatever floats your boat man.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

give it up buddy:bounce:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Financing a watch...Really??? :spineyes:


 Well, as I remember, I did pay for my Timex Ironman G-shock with a credit card... Does that count?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

OnedayScratch said:


> Got the time?


 Time for a new timex.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I received an expensive tag as a gift from my last job, lost the dang thing down in Sargent when the band broke. Lesson learned, I don't need any expensive jewelry, I can go through a 50 or 100 dollar watch just as fast as an expensive one!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wife gave me a Rolex for some forgotten anniversary in the past.. would take the dammed thing off in the evening and put it on the dresser.. Every morning first chore was shake the dammed thing to start it up ...and set the correct time again. Beyond me why everyone is so attracted to them. Put it in the safe deposit box for the kids to mess with and got me another nice looking Timex...only runs for mebbe 20 years or so and gotta cough up another twenty bucks.... Don't need any watch that requires a 'machine' to shake it overnight to keep it running..... OK..I know...I'm too 'sedentary'.....LOL


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

We all spend money on things that other people find useless. I paid 5000 for a pool table to take up space in my gameroom and I dont even like to shoot pool. Or 20000 for a home entertainment center that doesnt get used a lot. Dont get me started on the fishing toys. As long as u are happy is all that matters.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

>I still want it. 
I would say 'buy' if that is what you **really** want, otherwise it is just beer and nacho money. By the end of the year you have something tangible in on your wrist instead empty calories!

Few years back I missed my connection flight home to Houston and was at the Charles De Gaulle airport/Paris for a whole morning. As usual to kill time I wandered around and ended up in a jewelery/watch store. "Monsieur, you can surprise your 'vife withz thizz and thizz' ... and she will be very 'pleaze' " the pretty young lady behind the counter suggested while laying out a bunch of nice watches on the counter. And I ended up walked out of there with a lady Omega Constellation, two-tone, pearl face with little diamonds 

Back to the gate waiting for departure, I looked at the little watch in the little box and wondered what I had done? I must have checked in my brain along with my luggage at the check-in counter. It was sure not fair for them to have pretty sale ladies at these places ... not fair.

It turned out as the sale lady was right. My wife was very happy with it, she wears it everyday:biggrin: No regrets!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

You made the right choice bringing it back.
You are young, save your money.
Trust me


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Brete said:


> Buy it when you can pay cash and remember, whoever dies with the most toys wins....


Not really.
If you're dollars and days run out at the same time, you've won!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm retired, don't care nothing about time, all I know is the big paper comes on Sunday. Lol


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Good for you Shady!!!
Congrats

LOL, Cubera


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

This is what works for me. If I see something I really want, but dont necessarily need. I go look at it and wait two weeks, if I still want it, then I buy it, if not I walk.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

tcbayman said:


> This is what works for me. If I see something I really want, but dont necessarily need. I go look at it and wait two weeks, if I still want it, then I buy it, if not I walk.


Good program....but I just wait one day....:biggrin:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I gave up wearing a watch years ago. seems everything has a digital clock now days. 
At my age you really don't need to know the exact time. All that matters is breakfast time. Lunch time. Nap time. NFL game time and then bed time. Except for the game start time my internal clock handles the rest of it.
Does a very expensive watch like a Rolex keep better time than a Timex? Maybe in nanoseconds but on my schedule anything within an hour is good enough.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I like that watch a lot. Since I work with my hands a lot, I don't wear a watch or even my Aggie ring at work but I'd sure be proud to have that Seamaster strapped to my wrist opposite my Aggie ring of course... 

If you really like it, and it doesn't strap you financially, get it. As for ChuckyBrown's suggestion of looking at the Bohlin watches made in Texas...if you click on the link, you will buy one. Dang it Chucky, now I need to buy a watch.


----------



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bird said:


> I like that watch a lot. Since I work with my hands a lot, I don't wear a watch or even my Aggie ring at work but I'd sure be proud to have that Seamaster strapped to my wrist opposite my Aggie ring of course...
> 
> If you really like it, and it doesn't strap you financially, get it. As for ChuckyBrown's suggestion of looking at the Bohlin watches made in Texas...if you click on the link, you will buy one. Dang it Chucky, now I need to buy a watch.


ya that aggie ring of mine sure looked good with that watch too. gig em


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> You can get one that looks just like it at a flea market for $9.95 and no one will know the difference.....


Been there, done that. Lost over an hour every day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

But it is not even digital. How do you know what time it is?


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Learned a long time ago, that Timex tries hard to make their watches look like a Rolex and Rolex tries real hard to make their watches run like a Timex.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

BS! Even the $10.00 watches don't lose time. If I wanted a $5,000 watch, I'd get a $5,000 watch and wound't ask a bnch of salts their opinion. I would never pay that for a watch, but that's just me.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I really don't know your situation, single, married with kids, don't make enough money, work your butt off and make a great living, etc... Either way, your the only one who can decide if spending the money is right for you. I will tell you that asking a watch question here is a totally useless venture. You'll get a bunch of clowns talking about checking the time on their Iphones and not needing a watch or that there is no way they would pay that kind of money for a watch all the while hopping into their $60k diesel truck that never pulls anything. If you want the watch, get it. If not, then don't. I personally think if you want it and can afford it, go back and get it.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

At least its something you can pass on and someone will covet it -- son, son- in-law, nephew...

You know it'll last.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

KEN KERLEY said:


> BS! Even the $10.00 watches don't lose time. If I wanted a $5,000 watch, I'd get a $5,000 watch and wound't ask a bnch of salts their opinion. I would never pay that for a watch, but that's just me.


 The flea-market knockoffs do, in fact, lose (or gain) time.. You've got three choices: cheap, accurate, or bling. You can choose no more than two at a time, sometimes just one.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The fish have stolen more than $5,000 worth of lures and gears from you already!


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I only get remorse when I overpay for something, meaning I could've ffot it cheaper elsewhere. 

Buy what you want and enjoy your hard work. I've never been to a funeral with money at it. You can always get more...


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

There are needs and wants in life and life is short. If you want it and can afford it, buy it and wear it. Personally, I wear a 25+ y/o Timex Atlantis 100 that does the same thing as an Omega, but may not impress chicks as much. I could buy a lot of fishing gear and ammo for $3100.00, that will be useful when SHTF arrives.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice watch......and the reflection of the Corona tells me that you have good taste in beer as well

go back and get the watch

you will thank me later......


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

muzzleloader said:


> The actual quote is-
> 
> "whoever dies with the most toys, still dies"


And he can be buried wearing it.

Go for it.

I want an armourlite. Isobrite 203mil


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

hell I believe a good time piece is essential , I baught me a tag a few years ago its something that i will pass down to my son one day


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

I've owned several Tags over the years. I'll wear them for a few years then I gift them to my nephews. I like Tags because they are well built, look good but aren't to fancy lookin.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Ruff Neck said:


> I've owned several Tags over the years. I'll wear them for a few years then I gift them to my nephews. I like Tags because they are well built, look good but aren't to fancy lookin.


I think you are my distant Uncle! Please put me in line for the next Tag gifting. 

One day I will get me a nice watch. For now, the old Timex Ironman gets me through the day.

To the OP...that is a beautiful watch. Enjoy it!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

donkeyman said:


> hell I believe a good time piece is essential , I baught me a tag a few years ago its something that i will pass down to my son one day


That's cool, I do this for my Son too, except it's with Henry rifles. I see those as the Jewelry of the shooting world. He is a watch guy though and would probably like a Tag or Omega one Christmas. Will keep it in mind for a change-up he won't be expecting.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Several years ago I was lusting for an Omega and finally my wife purchased it for me because I was feeling guilty about writing the check to pay for it.

I got this Omega Planet Ocean Chronograph http://www.authenticwatches.com/omega-seamaster-planet-ocean-23230465101002.html#.U3EmIyiOA4o

I have several other nice watches but this one has always been my favorite, it's big, it's bulky, it's heavy and I LOVE IT..... BUT... After the warranty was out I started having issues with it, I've owned it now for about 6 years I think and it's been in the shop several times. I took it to a well reviewed watch maker in Houston for repairs last time and he finally called me and said come get your watch, I can't fix it, it's too complicated! It currently keeps time but the chronograph functions don't work.

I can send it to the Omega factory for refurbishing.... $1000!

I've had much better luck with my Rolex but the Omega will probably always be my favorite, I suppose I should just suck it up and send it and $1000 to Omega to get it freshened up!


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

" So pretty and sexy! " An odd description for a man to give a watch for himself.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If you pizz away a bunch of money and it makes you poor, you are an idiot with money. If you pizz away a bunch of money and still have a bunch left over, you spend money wisely.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Financing a watch...Really??? :spineyes:


x2.. wow


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

I love watches and wear a Rolex Submariner 24/7/365. Probably hasn't been off my wrist 24 hours in the past 5 years. I own several and will own more. My watches have appreciated in value immensely over the years which is more than I can say about the boats, tackle, guns, atv's. etc. that I've owned. Love me some Rolex!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

BBCAT said:


> " So pretty and sexy! " An odd description for a man to give a watch for himself.


LOL. That's what I noticed too. Come on dude. You can't talk like that 'round here. That kind of talk is only for describin' wimmin!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I use to were a watch but now you look up theres time peice on every corner --every cell phone --- every radio-- and this darn computer im looking at


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

trodery said:


> Several years ago I was lusting for an Omega and finally my wife purchased it for me because I was feeling guilty about writing the check to pay for it.
> 
> I got this Omega Planet Ocean Chronograph http://www.authenticwatches.com/omega-seamaster-planet-ocean-23230465101002.html#.U3EmIyiOA4o
> 
> ...


 So you bought a six thousand dollar watch, and over six years you've had it in the shop "several times' with no success, now you're jumping at the chance to spend a thousand bucks to have it refurbished? Really? If that was a car, you would have been in contact with a lemon law lawyer a couple of years ago, and would be on here testifying about how big of a piece of **** the thing was, how the service is pitiful, and heck no you wouldn't spend a sixth of what you paid for it to put it back the way it was supposed to be to begin with..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> LOL. That's what I noticed too. Come on dude. You can't talk like that 'round here. That kind of talk is only for describin' wimmin!


 Well, they'd sound funny talking in the same terms about their shoes and purses. For some reason we let them get away with it with a blinged out timex.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, they'd sound funny talking in the same terms about their shoes and purses. For some reason we let them get away with it with a blinged out timex.


Did he just say bling?!?!?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> Did he just say bling?!?!?


No. He said "blinged"


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Just my humble opinion.... it's a watch! I can do all kinds of good stuff for $3100. But.. to each its own and a working man/woman has every right to buy whatever they want with the money they have made. If you feel guilty about it, you should not have bought it, but hey... it's better than buying a used travel trailer and then getting home with it to find that you totally screwed yourself...


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Snus said:


> Very good chance he is right handed.....the young children (teens to mid 40's) wear their watches on the right wrist, even if right handed for some unknown reason. Looks ridiculous to me, but they think it's cool.
> Crazy ain't it??


No we don't haha


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

I love watches, probably have over $15k invested in mine. Contrary to popular belief, people can tell the difference between a $20 watch and a $10k watch. Not that it necessarily says anything about your work ethic or what kind of person you are, but I think learning to appreciate fine, handmade timepieces is learning to appreciate the meticulous labor that goes into making each and every one. These are pieces of technology that let people tell the exact time decades before anything close to a battery was ever invented. If you take the time to research all that goes into making a hand made timepiece, I think some of you will gain a new, better insight into why people spend the money they do.. Doesn't mean you'll agree with it, but it begins to make more sense.

As for me, i'm saving up for this!


----------



## Stugot (Feb 13, 2014)

Lots of people giving the OP grief about financing a watch...I think what you guys fail to realize that any interest free financing is better than paying cash for an item. Why would you want to take money out of your account when you can keep if for another year and gain interest on it or even invest it elsewhere?

Interest free financing is smart.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

rugger said:


> I think learning to appreciate fine, handmade timepieces is learning to appreciate the meticulous labor that goes into making each and every one. These are pieces of technology that let people tell the exact time decades before anything close to a battery was ever invented.
> 
> I have one of these, although it doesn't work very well on cloudy days, & is essentially useless at night...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I love watches but only own one. I admired one in particular for many many years. I was to guilty to buy it myself. After 10-15 yrs Santa brought it for me. I still own to this day and love it. I hope it last forever.










Im pretty sure you will end up with the watch you like the most.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

Love the Lange & Sohne. I looked at them while in Grand Cayman, some cost more than my house. Beautiful pieces of art.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

BATWING said:


> I love watches but only own one. I admired one in particular for many many years. I was to guilty to buy it myself. After 10-15 yrs Santa brought it for me. I still own to this day and love it. I hope it last forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Breitling?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Stugot said:


> Interest free financing is smart.


Sure, as long as you have the self control to not spend that money on something else.

And a lot of folks (myself included) fail to see the logic in spending that kind of money for a piece of jewelry that tells time, when your phone, TV and car stereo tell time for free. And you can buy a Timex for cheap. It is jewelry, and I am not a jewelry guy.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

gigem87 said:


> Sure, as long as you have the self control to not spend that money on something else.
> 
> And a lot of folks (myself included) fail to see the logic in spending that kind of money for a piece of jewelry that tells time, when your phone, TV and car stereo tell time for free. And you can buy a Timex for cheap. It is jewelry, and I am not a jewelry guy.


True, but that can be said about a lot of things. Art, guns, fishing, clothes, houses, etc. It's all about what you appreciate and what you're willing to spend top dollar on. Some people are happy eating taco bell all day, while others prefer to spend $50+ on their meals.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

CmackR56 said:


> Is that a Breitling?


Cmack

No sir. My watch is a Montblanc. Generally you can find them in the $2500-$4800 range.

This is my next infatuation but Im not willing to drop $20k...


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Once upon a time, I had a very nice Tissot watch. Was held up in New Orleans at gun point, watch stolen. Lesson learned. I'm a Timex Expedition guy now.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a Hublot & keep it in my gun safe-Stopped wearing watches a couple of yrs. ago for no particular reason-I always have my phone so figured no need for a watch.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

MooseMan,
Love that watch. I have the Seiko Diver's Watch that looks exactly like it I purchased in 93. I had a Jones for the Omega for years. But, I can't wear an automatic watch. My Father left his Omega behind when he died in 1970. I have tried and tried to wear it but it just will not work right. 

Had it not been for that I would have been wearing it from that day forward.

I paid $350 for that Seiko in 1993. I still have it & still love wearing it on proper occasion. I think you should repurchase the watch and be proud of it.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Watches are pretty interesting social status indicators. Not to be a snob but I do a lot of business overseas and I do notice when the successful businessmen in Asia are not at business meetings or entertaining, they dress extremely casual and could be in flip flops and shorts but always sport a low key Rolex or similar. They won't mention it but they really do notice what watch you wear. If you care about this sort of thing, a Rolex(or similar) is quite indispensable for business. I say Rolex because they are the most recognizable of all the brands. Of course you need to be able to carry it off. Some guys I've met, even if they sported a real Rolex, were not good enough to carry them off as being the real thing.

I really enjoy my 50th Anniversary Green Bezel Submariner but only wear it on business trips or meetings. It has appreciated in price considerably from when I bought it. I am very rough on jewelry having irreparably busted a Black submariner once already. My daily wear is a Traser Titanium Tactical Tritium watch. Not a great watch but reliable, light and tough. Plus it is really bright at night.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Save up for Bubba Watson's watch. only 38 made. $525k!! :cheers:


----------

